#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Monitoramento de câmeras de vídeo no linux

## mariborghi

Boa tarde,

Eu possuo 5 câmeras de vídeo instaladas no estoque da minha empresa.
Gostaria de monitorá-las através do linux, tanto pela minha rede local, qto minha rede Wan.
Se eu estiver em outra empresa ou até mesmo na minha casa, eu possa saber o que está se passando no estoque da empresa.
Por favor, peço ajuda de vcs.
Tutorial, site, software...Qualquer coisa.
Muito obrigada

----------


## 1c3m4n

Como eh o eskema dessas cameras? sao akelas pico2000?
vc se conecta direto nelas por ip?

----------


## Fernando

Ja botei pra rodar o pico2000 com wine num cliente..
Mas existe o ZoneMinder (www.zoneminder.com) que é mto bom tb;]

----------


## mariborghi

Mas pico2000 não é a placa em si???
E outra, eu não comprei ainda a placa de captura para colocar no servidor linux. Primeiro eu gostaria de saber se há a possibilidade de fazer o que eu preciso e como fazer, senão não compensa o investimento.
Obrigada

----------


## 1c3m4n

serio vou testar esse ae, eu tenho algumas pico

mas entaum qto a duvida do colega eu perguntei se eh a pico pq com elas eu sei que elas suportam fazer redirecionamento com o iptables pra poder acessar externamente

----------


## mariborghi

então, eu ainda irei comprar. Eu tenho uma lá já, mas não sei a marca.
Vamos por enquanto pensar no caso de eu comprar uma pico2000 para acessar as câmeras. O que eu teria que instalar e configurar no linux?
Obrigada

----------


## 1c3m4n

entaum no linux vc num vai ter q instalar nda se vc for usar o pico 2000
vc vai ter o pico numa maquina windows dentro da tua rede,

ae no linux vc soh vai ter q fazer uma regra de iptables pra redirecionar os pacotes para a camera pra acessar externamente

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 9999 -j DNAT --to IP_PICO

ae qdo vc estiver de fora da empresa vc acessa elas pelo ip do servidor linux

preciso confirmar se a porta da pico eh 9999 mas tenho quase certeza q eh essa mesmo

----------


## 1c3m4n

mas tb tem o zoneminder que o psy falou anteriormente que eh opensource, mas num sei como ele funciona preciso instalar pra ver, pelo que vi no site tem as mesmas funcoes que o pico

----------


## mariborghi

Liguei lá pedindo o nome da placa.
A que a gente tem lá é uma ALPHADIGI AD30.

Obrigada

----------


## mariborghi

ela teria que estar em um micro windows?

----------


## 1c3m4n

a placa eh o de menos, oq muda nela eh q quantidade de cameras suportadas, q resolucao(FPS),etc... 
deixa eu dar uma lida lah no zoneminder pra ver se encontro algo util q isso ta me interessando tb

----------


## 1c3m4n

Achei!
Bom alem desse zone precisar de MySQL, compilar suporte a video no kernel e mais umas coisinhas qto a hardware parece que num tem mto problema naum olha oq tem lah:

Hardware-wise, ZoneMinder has been used with various video and USB cameras with the V4L interface. I don't have a lot of cameras myself so I've not had change to test it with a huge range personally however there is a list of devices that are definitely known to work on the web site. Please let me know if your camera works and is not listed. You do need to have Video4Linux installed. I've not got too many machines so I've only really used it on various RedHat distributions, which seem to have everything there by default I think. SlackWare does need a bit more tinkering than other distributions; there is a document on the web site describing what users have had to do to get it working. Please give me feedback on other distributions not listed on the site.

----------


## 1c3m4n

E pra completar aqui esta um site falando sobre V4L

http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2/

----------


## mariborghi

esse site eu já tinha visto.
Mas video4linux é um "aplicativo" para a transmissão de imagens?
Independente da placa.
Desculpe por te atazanar tanto a cabeça, mas é que ainda estou meio perdida. Nunca mexi com esta parte de capturas de vídeos.
Obrigada

Estou lendo o do ZoneMinder.
Obrigada

----------


## 1c3m4n

Sem problema ateh pq eu tb nunca fiz isso direto no linux.... oq eu tenho como disse antes eh uma maquina com o pico e no meu servidor faco o redirecionamento de pacotes com iptables pra eu poder acessar externamente

----------


## PiTsA

e ae priminha! =)

o 1c3... da uma olhada na placa:

http://www.alphadigi.com.br/alphadig...dutos/AD30.gif

http://www.alphadigi.com.br/alphadig...dutosAD30.html

----------


## mariborghi

Mas priminho...
Ela não suporta Linux?????
O que eu faço, pelo amor de Deus....
tô ficando injuriada...Dá uma luz....

Beijos

----------


## 1c3m4n

Palma Palma num criemos canico heheheh
como eu disse em outro post num tem nda em win que num de pra fazer no linux....
na pior das hipoteses vc usa o eskema de iptables que eu falei antes soh ateh achar a maneira certa de usar no linux

----------


## mariborghi

Mas com esta placa dará para fazer?

http://www.alphadigi.com.br/alphadig...dutosAD30.html

O/S
Windows 98, ME, SE, NT, 2000, XP

----------


## 1c3m4n

Creio que sim, precisa perguntar pra quem vc for comprar qual software ela trabalha

----------


## mariborghi

Essa já esta comprada.
E no site dela não possue linux.

Caramba, viu....  :Frown:

----------


## 1c3m4n

O jeito eh testar com akele zoneminder,
jah tive varios equipamentos inclusive um modem usb da giro que diziam que num funciona em linux e eu consegui botar pra rodar mto bem  :Big Grin: 
mtos hardwares num constam linux na lista de compativeis simplesmente pq ninguem tentou usar....  :Frown:

----------


## PiTsA

> O/S
> Windows 98, ME, SE, NT, 2000, XP


não tem nada a ver isso... a maior parte do hardware/software que o fabricante diz que o sistema operacional suportado é o Windows 98, ME, SE, NT, 2000, XP, mas o linux na maiorias das vezes tem suporte... ou melhorm, dificil achar um fabricante que diga:

OS: Windows 98, ME, SE, NT, 2000, XP/ Linux / BSD / etc...

----------


## 1c3m4n

Bom andei fucando ae na net e acho que vai funcionar com linux sim, po ele trabalha com TCP/IP... e se eh TCP/IP da pra acessar do linux

----------


## mariborghi

Ok galera...
Tentarei usar o ZoneMinder. :cry: 
Qualquer coisa voltarei com mais dúvidas, ok?

Obrigada  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1c3m4n

Opa tendo sucesso ou naum posta outro topico aki no forum ou me manda uma msg que isso me interessa tb,

vou tentar instalar ele tb, o problema eh q vou ter q recompilar o kernel num pentium 266 vai levar um tempao heheheh

----------


## riystetyt

Olá amigos, eu instalei o Zoneminder aqui no meu sistema Debian, mas estou sem câmera pra testar.
Sobre a placa da Alphadigi, seria legal ver qual o chipset que ela usa.
Na maior parte das vezes é um Conexant Fusion 878A que funciona no Linux.
Abraços e sucesso a todos.

----------


## jangoa

amigos tenho uma placa pico2000 com 4 cameras , instalada em um micro que tem sistema windows 98 e tb XP para vizualizar as imagens em rede esta perfeito nos 2 sistemas mas nao consigo fazer pela internet, alguem sabe como devo proceder, ha tb tenho o linux KURUMIM , agradeço qualquer ajuda

----------


## gustavo_marcon

Galera estive lendo as respostas e fiquei bem empolgado.

Seguinte, trabalho numa empresa em que vendemos sistemas de circuito fechado interno de TV, como o pico2000 e o geovision, ambos pra windows, eu gostaria de uma solução pra linux, principalmente se for possível fazer um programa em C por exemplo pra controlar uma placa de captura, o custo seria bem mais viável e o funcionamento em linux inquestionável, alguém tem alguma dica???


Obrigado!

----------


## marram

Bom dia!

1c3_m4n vc poderia me confirmar qual realmente eh a porta de comunicação do Pico 2000, pois não estou conseguindo fazer funcionar com a porta 9999 e num to achando nada na net a respeito.
Agradeço desde de já qualquer ajuda!
[]'s

marram

----------


## lucasn

http://www.driversearch.com/forums/video/7560.html

Posted by Information Rustler on March 05, 2004 at 09:48:34:

The following table contains the updated port numbers in use in version 1.9-2.2.

Port Number
1
Video Server
1999
2
PTZ Server
16781
3
Remote Configuration Relay Server
10327
4
Remote Playback Server
10328
5
Remote Search Server (for playback)
10330
6
Motion Search Server (for playback)
10400
7
Chat Server
5001
8
Audio Server
5002
9
DSR HTTP Server
8080 (default)
10
Alarm Alert Receiver
9002
11
X10 Aux Control Server
5999

----------


## Amaury

mariborghi, você conseguiu instalar a sua placa pico2000 no linux? posta aqui o seu resultado, eu estou querendo instalar a minha, sem usar a rede, somente local mesmo e nao sei qual programa e onde baixar. Me da uma idéia!
Obrigado.

----------

